# طريقة انتاج غاز الهيدروجين



## mulood (29 مارس 2009)

اخواني ممكن طريقة وافية عن انتاج غاز الهيدروجين بشكل وافر وبسيط وغير مكلفة ولكم الشكر والتقدير


----------



## نور جابر (30 مارس 2009)

اخي / mulood
في قسم الطاقه البديله والمتجدده ماتبحث عنه وسوف تجد اكثر من موضوع بهذا الخصوص 
وهو موضوع حيوي للطاقه البديله في القرن القادم 
وذلك لاستخراج الهيدروجين بسهوله من الماء بأكثر من طريقه ولكن ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟
مش هطول عليك الموضوع طويل ادخل واقرأه بنفسك افضل .


----------



## حسام النجار (11 أبريل 2009)

يتم تحضير غاز الهيدروجين بطريقه مبسطه عن طريق استخدام محلول قلوي مثل هيدروكسيد البوتاسيوم بتركيز 24%
ويتم عمل تحليل كهربائي باستخدام قطبين موجب وسالب علي درجه حراره 70م فيتجهه الاكسجين اليالقطب السالب والايدروجين الي القطب الموجب.
ولكن عمليه التحضير لها اشتراطات غايه في الاهميه لخطوره غاز الهيدروجين في الاشتعال وخاصه مع تواجد الاكسجين واي مصدر حراري لزلك ينصح بعدم التحضير للايدروجين الي من خلال اجهزه يتوافر فيها الامان
ك/ حسام النجار


----------



## hitham900 (15 سبتمبر 2011)

السلام عليكم ورحمه الله

كما قال ك/ حسام النجار احذر من الهيدروجين لأنه شديد الأنفجار
ويجب توفير جميع سبل الأمان أولاً 
هناك طرق كثيره لأستخراج الهيدروجين
أسهلها وابسطها هي : أحضر اسطوانه سميكه من اي معدن بحيث يتحمل
الأكسده والحراره الشديده
ثم احضر مادة البوتاس المستخدم في النظافه
واحضر علب الكنز الألومنيوم او القصدير المستخدم في تغليف الطعام
ضع علب الألومونيوم القديمه في الإسطوانه واضف كوب من البوتاس واحذر لأنها ماده كاويه
وسوف تلاحظ تفاعل شديد والناتج هو الهيدروجين
*وكان الله الموفق *​


----------

